# michell question



## nick850 (Jun 3, 2012)

I picked up a Mitchell 306a from an old man today. Had to jump on it as it was in BRAND new shape for only $20. I see people doing some really cool modification to mitchells. Are these parts available for the 306a. I would like a manual pick up and oversized knob. Also noob question what is a crosswind? Thanks guys.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Good catch! Yes, there is a manual kit for the 306, Mitchell part #82331. I don't have one, but the guys at Broxson's may. If not, let me know and I can get one for you. I have a Mitchell power know that should fit, new in package. Crosswind cams are also available if you want to do away with the original planomatic gearing. PM me if I can help you further.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Mitchell Reel*

I just bought a Mitchell 406 from Pompano Joe. It already had a manual bail, but I ordered and installed a crosswind cam. That made it into a mean fishing machine. I have it mounted on a 11 foot Torqued Solutions Black Mamba rod which, IMHO, makes my ultimate Pompano jig fishing rig. 

I'd have to go look to see what kind of knob that's on it. I hadn't noticed. Am I missing something? I thought the rod fought the fish not the reel? 

I'm still using a good grade of 15# test mono that came on it, but plan on trying braid on it as soon as it wears out.

The crosswind cam makes the line lay on better without 'digging in'. It make life so much easier.

Pompano Joe is nice folks to deal with. C2


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I sent you a PM with my phone number Nick.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Mitchell Reel*

I looked at my Mitchell 406 to see what kind of handle was on it. It is a 'torpedo' type. No wonder that I haven't been catching any fish on it. 

My Mitchell 402; however, does have a 'pancake' type handle and is a fish catching machine. C2


----------



## nick850 (Jun 3, 2012)

It's all in the details my friend. What self respecting fish would be caught dead on that little old handle. LOL. Seriously though its just a matter of personal preference. I don't care for the way the torpedo feels. To big of a crank for that little two finger thing. I know the knob don't catch the fish. Last year I caught a king pushing 30 on a 7' med action cheap Walmart Penn rig. That knob had nothin to do with it. But the drag sure did.


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*Mitchell 306A*

Hey Nick, If the Mitchell you got is a France 306A...Good deal! Check to see if it is. If it is a Taiwan 306A, I wouldn't put the extra money in it. Like these guys said "parts are available". Let me know if you need anything. I specialize in Mitchell and Penn reels and have all the parts available for them.

Rick C.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

PM me your address Charlie. I've got a new in package pancake handle I'll send you for that 406. You won't have to switch them back and forth. Plus, I owe you!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Mitchell Handle*

I'm in no real hurry, for a while.

Just bring it with you when you come by for those Digger jigs. 

I just poured some in a chartreuse green that will be a Pompano Killer! OK? C2


----------

